# Dyna Glo Vertical Offset (non wide body)



## Eckoman518 (Jun 5, 2019)

So I got the dyna glo vertical offset listed here:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dyna-Glo-Vertical-Offset-Charcoal-Smoker/23505326

All the posts ive seen is about the wide body and using the silbond around the 2 holes of fire box, the vertical one does not have the 2 holes in the firebox, its just 1 big opening, so should i put the silbond around the outside of the opening? Or can i put it together first and then fill in the cracks between firebox and smokebox with the silbond? I have it put together, but will take it back apart if necessary.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 5, 2019)

I used lava lock gasket on the doors and between the firebox and cook chamber.  Put the adhesive side toward the cook chamber for the firebox seal.  High temp, food grade, silicon caulk can be used to seal cracks along the weld seams.

You will also likely need some kind of heat deflector on your bottom shelf to keep temps stable throughout the cooker.

I used SS screws and a welding blanket and insulated the outside of the cook chamber and firebox on all sides but the door and damper.

Temp control was still a crap shoot and I was about to put together a PID controller for my Dyna-Glo unit when I decided the limitations weren't worth putting any more effort into the cooker and upgraded.

I still have my Dyna-Glo but only use it for smoking fish as it seems to have a natural thermal rise profile for smoked fish. 

I know a lot of peeps will slam the Dyna-Glo products but I got many good cooks out of mine and learned more than I could have imagined about what works, what doesn't and what I wanted in my next cooker.

JC


----------



## Eckoman518 (Jun 5, 2019)

I got the silbond 650, my question is do i need to take the firebox back off to put the silicone or can i just seal the silicone in the gaps around the box now that its put together?


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 5, 2019)

I would recommend disassembling then laying a good bead down roughly1/2" from edges ( s-pattern) and circle bolt holes. If you seal bolted up it (sealant)will most likely fail and peel off after several burns wasting your time and money leaving you with original air leaks.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 6, 2019)

I agree, disassemble then seal.


----------



## Eckoman518 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks! I did disassemble and seal, i noticed a little sealant squeezed out into the firebox, will this be an issue as i am sure the firebox is over 650°. I did put the lava lock gasket around smoke box and fire box, both doors seem pretty tight now, doing my dry run tonight and smoking 30 lbs of but tomorrow!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nah, just trim with razor blade. Make sure you let it cure at least 24 hrs to off gas and run a load of fuel, letting it come up slow on temps. Enjoy.


----------



## Eckoman518 (Jun 6, 2019)

wimpy69 said:


> Nah, just trim with razor blade. Make sure you let it cure at least 24 hrs to off gas and run a load of fuel, letting it come up slow on temps. Enjoy.



Thanks! Ya by the time i do the dry run it will be about 24 hours, it will have also been in the hot sun outside for abut 4 hours as well


----------



## Eckoman518 (Jun 6, 2019)

Doing my dry run, I noticed a few leaks, mainly around where the door handle is mounted, and around the thermostat, will have to seal those up after my first actual use tomorrow.


----------

